# Dehorning paste...



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I have 6 kids that were born last week, just today I noticed the horn buds coming... Will be doing the paste to at least 4 tomorrow AM, I think the other 2 are polled, but I'll make the final determination tomorrow... So, I figured we will see how this paste works. I'll be updating to let you know how it goes..


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

We tried Dr. Naylors paste....once. It as a nightmare. Trying to get them to be still enough to apply the paste was pretty much impossible. It was all over the baby's face and my hands...stuff burns like fire. Ended up pouring vinegar over both of us to neutralize it. Much as I hate the crying while burning the horns, it is fast and done in a few minutes.

Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. There are people who use it and love it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There have been great successes with it - but only when used before you can feel or see horn nubs if I remember correctly.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you using something to restrain them? I had heard that if you can put them in something like a disbudding box that holds them, it works much better. And can save you a lot of the woes like listed above. Hubby says he would rather use a burning iron than the paste soooo....since he's the one doing it, that's what we go with!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Burning paste is more painful than disbudding. Disbudding is quick! I wouldn't use the paste. I've heard too many horror stories


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, everything went well. We took out one at a time, shaved where the horn buds were, applied the paste and my friends held them for the 20 minutes. Once the timer went off, the first one we wiped the paste of, rinsed with warm running water, sprayed ACV on them, and they went back to momma. I held a wash cloth on the eyes, to be extra careful while rinsing.. I think there was some discomfort but no screaming... They did cry some since momma was not too thrilled with their absence, and was crying down at the barn. Time will tell if it works or not, but we shall see. More than likely I'll be investing in a dehorner myself, but want to try all avenues first.. I've heard horror stories too, but wanted to try it to see.. We did one at a time so if a kid was screaming in pain, we would quickly be done with it...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You'll have to post pics so we can see how it looks


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can do that when I head down to the barn here in a few..;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great...glad it went well. Hope it worked! I'll be watching for pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope it worked for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have used it myself, never again! Didn't work either.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I tried it once. It was not pretty. I ended up with bad scurs on my does.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's good to try different things. Hope it works out for you! Let us know.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, since it's windy and cold and the babies are all snuggled together, I'll take pics tomorrow since it will be dark within the hour... I tried but they didn't turn out well in the barn. So I will take pics tomorrow;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, since it's windy and cold and the babies are all snuggled together, I'll take pics tomorrow since it will be dark within the hour... I tried but they didn't turn out well in the barn. So I will take pics tomorrow;-)


Cold and windy???? And you are going to let that little inconvenience stop you from getting us pics???? Man! :lol: Actually can't say as I blame you. Not sure I wouldn't have said "tomorrow" and not even tried tonight. hehe

Really can't wait to see how it turns out. I've really considered the paste here but hubby wasn't sure about it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well here are the pics... Time will tell if it works or not... I will use an iron if I see anymore growth, so far so good.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks ok


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I've never seen anyone use the paste.. But their buds look like they're still there? Maybe lay the iron across the bud?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

J-TRanch said:


> I've never seen anyone use the paste.. But their buds look like they're still there? Maybe lay the iron across the bud?
> 
> Owner/operator
> J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
> NW KS


The paste doesn't remove them, it prevents them from growing anymore. However if I see more growth I'll know it's not working and use the iron instead.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Makes sense! I haven't seen anyone use it so I didn't know. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My first time as well;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How old are they Janeen? I plan to try the paste possibly next year....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

A week old.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll give an update in a week..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome...I'd love to see how it works or not


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I am curious too because we had ours done with an iron and it didn't work. Took them back and it still didn't work. Now they just look ridiculous. Sooo disappointed!! Hope this works for you. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought some of that stuff but chickened out lol. I don't think I'll ever use it but am interested to see if it works for you.....hope it does 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Any new growth? I'm very curious about this.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So far no new growth... I'll take more pics on Tuesday.


----------



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

I've used the paste 3 times and all worked well, more time consuming but I did it myself and am happy with the results. I go 30 minutes tho. Tried 20 on the first one and she ended up with small scurs, smaller than a few of my iron dehorned(not by me) goats with scurs


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so 1 little guy has new growth, the other 2 nothing at all. So I might try to reapply to the one who has the new growth...


----------

